# Big Apple BBQ Block Party-type event in Danville, Kentucky November 5 - wanna come and cook?



## workoutchamp (Jul 25, 2011)

I need some BBQ Brother's help. 

Are you all familiar with Big Apple BBQ  

my Cindy (with one eye) (KCBS joke) and I were at Mike Mills 3 seminars last fall and he was bragging on how great this event is. He takes his whole crew to NYC every year for this and serves an ungodly amount of people (of course, its NYC).

We want to recreate it (smaller obviously, but still huge) here in Danville, KY. *This is not a competition, but a way for us all to get together, hang out, have fun and sell our BBQ. Are you interested in joining us November 5?

No fees - and you are able to sell. We have Health Dept approval = 3 buckets and you're GTG.

•••What would make you come?

*** What could we do or have, to get you to join us in a 1st annual xxxxx BBQ Fest?

We have a TON of talent here in the music sector, blues bands ? no problem. And we have the space and local political support (all friends of mine ? who love BBQ). It helps when there are a bunch of foodies on the counsel and boards of everything. :-)

Again, what would make you interested in coming on down to Danville  for the weekend and Qing with us?

Best, Brad LuckyDogBBQ.com  for some of our latest antics.


----------



## workoutchamp (Jul 25, 2011)

we just got a confirmation from a Q-er in TN, so we got us a start to a party.

Let me know what we can do to get you all here.


----------



## roller (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds like a good time wish I lived closer...


----------

